# Field Guard Duty.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Let`s face it no one likes it, is boring and in a cold night puts you to sleep but it has to be done by someone or something. Lots of inexperience campers or security guards hear a noise and turn the lights on, you are dead. A security line most be place far away from your place, it most give you plenty of time to react in the dark, this most be practice by the group in order not to have a accident, second no one crosses the line, your own trip wires will get you and third what kind of security are you implementing?.






.22 cal. trip device.







12g blanks







12g trap-live ammo/blanks







homemade trip wire







simple but loud
Many more out there the trippy trap can nail to a tree in any possition


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

rtg that air horn warning trap is an exellent idea which can be employeed by any one. I like man traps the best, but can see where the warning device could be usefull.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> rtg that air horn warning trap is an exellent idea which can be employeed by any one. I like man traps the best, but can see where the warning device could be usefull.


Correct ,I would rather used this one too, is loud no one gets hurt the other setups can be set for a bad shtf situation.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Good stuff, another use for the blanks would be if you do have a perimeter fence (recommended) then they can be installed on a gate that is either unsecured or secured in a way that will allow the device to go off before it becomes obvious that it is secured. The gate can be placed in a location that seems unobserved and other methods can funnel intruders to that point. This will give few if any false alarms and can be much harder to detect/circumvent than a trip wire.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Love the air horn trap.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Great ideas on a subject I haven't thot of. Good job.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The beauty of this gadgets is that they can be apply anywhere and with a few changes even in a 
city environment ,no one likes noises or lights, specially the crooks.
This are 12g flares.









for the 12g holder also with empty shell you can make your own. Here also are magnesium flakes for starting fires.

http://www.hi-vel.com/Catalog__25/Fuse___Pyrotechnics/fuse___pyrotechnics.html


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am more of a homemade claymore sort of guy. Lethal or less lethal; both work well. Just remember "front towards enemy".


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Our problem is the many large critters (deer, bear, mountain lions, bobcats, coyotes, wolves, moose, elk and sometimes the neighbor's cows) we have roaming at night. We'll have to depend on either cameras and/or people with some assistance from the dog(s).

Dogs are generally good but I often intentionally sneak up on ours at times. If you're quiet and the wind is right you can often get quite close. Plus dogs aren't very good at telling you _what_ is out there. (As I found out one night when she was barking at a grizzly bear that was after my chickens. I was expecting a skunk!)

Guard duty may be a drudge but it may be the best option. Years ago I went on some annual get-togethers with internet friends. We met in northern Idaho for a long weekend. The first year people volunteered for guard duty. We took two hour shifts from 10 pm to 6 am with two people at each post (a lot of them were afraid to be alone :gaah. I was a security guard and am a USMC veteran and can do a two hour shift standing on my head. They constantly complained afterward that the shift was too long and boring. We had classes for everyone telling the do's and dont's' of standing guard. We had people talking, smoking, abandoning their post and moving to new locations while on post. The common excuse was that in a real SHTF situation they'd be more serious. The day it was difficult to get volunteers. The next year no one wanted to stand guard.

We will have almost all family members (20 plus) here but in a SHTF situation I expect that getting people to take guard duty seriously will be one of our biggest challenges. (At least until sappers wipe out some neighbors -- hopefully it won't be us!)

Security may very well be a big concern.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

AIR HORN trippy right outside my daughter bedroom door and windows at night FTW!!!!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

As someone with experience penetrating perimeters, dogs are hard to get around. I watched an ex-Viet Cong restraraunt owner from Atlanta penetrate triple layer concertina laid by engineers complete with booby traps with nothing more than a claymore bag and some sticks he picked up on site.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> We took two hour shifts from 10 pm to 6 am with two people at each post (a lot of them were afraid to be alone :gaah.
> .


I Loled!!!:laugh:

1) If your group is large enough to support 2 guards, it might be best to pair an older guy (for the judgement and discipline) with a younger one (for the better hearing/nightvision)

2) Also everyone has to _earn_ their keep, so_ in a real SHTF_ situation anyone who gets caught falling asleep the 2nd time (1st time is "free" or maybe just a beating) maybe gets either killed or sent on the road.

Something like "Kid you fell asleep on guard duty last last time endangering all our lives and only got whacked around a bit for it...I take my life and that of my family seriously... I will check the guards randomly on some nights... Anyone I catch sleeping will never wake up." (while tapping your Dagger)

This conversation will definitely keep the younguns from falling asleep .....

(No I am not a Psycho just attempting a realistic extrapolation of a true survival challenge for a group in threat-TEOTWAWKI situation.)


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Or maybe just fire them. In the good ole days of the Roman Legion the sergeant of the guard would check his guard posts carrying a torch. If he found a sentry asleep he would set them on fire. Getting fired was serious back then.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Dogs in the field.*

The use of a projectile trip wire alarm will required plenty of warnings and
signs and further more hurting an animal is not ideal; flares, noise, infrared beam trip alarms, or a buzzer set-up in your tent; but before all this gadgets trip a good dog will let you know something is wrong. Before solar as a kid on many family camping trips the elders use to set-up lights in the trees around the campsite, battery and switch next to someone's bed,but now with solar battery charges, deep cycle batteries ,power converters a nice set-up can be set the same way. I have a tripod with a halogen light for my days of shade tree mechanics, is like a Sun in the dark. I hope some of this ideas are helpful.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

BlueZ said:


> I Loled!!!:laugh:
> 
> 1) If your group is large enough to support 2 guards, it might be best to pair an older guy (for the judgement and discipline) with a younger one (for the better hearing/nightvision)
> 
> ...


The main problem was that they just lost interest when it became un-fun. In my experience people function about the same as they train. If they're too lazy to train they're generally too lazy when the real thing comes along.

It was all voluntary and most saw it as a vacation and didn't want to go to too much effort. They just wanted to have fun and talk big.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> ...
> 
> Guard duty may be a drudge but it may be the best option. Years ago I went on some annual get-togethers with internet friends. We met in northern Idaho for a long weekend...


How do I get an invite to the next one?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Justaguy987 said:


> How do I get an invite to the next one?


They don't meet anymore. Infighting took it's toll and there was some suspicious activity which might have been feds snooping around. Too bad, there was nothing illegal going on and we did have some good training opportunities.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Webcam-To-Motion Detector Software*

For those who like gadgets this is a good idea to turn your computer into a James Bond computer
http://download.cnet.com/Webcam-Motion-Detector/3000-2348_4-75609375.html


----------

